# FEDERAL C357B Ammo



## ROLLIE6603 (May 12, 2012)

Federal C357B 125 gr jhp This round is rated as the best 1 shot stop ammo as per shooting stats and Mr. Masaad Ayoob calls it, the #1 ONE SHOT STOP ammo ever Produced based on his LE experience, what say you.


----------



## ROLLIE6603 (May 12, 2012)

I hear fusion is good


----------

